
Army to issue PT bracelet with 24/7 fitness tracking, remote mentoring - gscott
https://www.army.mil/article/185274/army_to_issue_pt_bracelet_with_247_fitness_tracking_remote_mentoring
======
techjuice
All public articles are approved by government public affairs officers trained
in the rules and regulations of DoD and Army PR dos and don'ts so if it is
live it is legitimate, they can be reviewed here:
[http://www.asaie.army.mil/Public/IE/Toolbox/documents/r360_1...](http://www.asaie.army.mil/Public/IE/Toolbox/documents/r360_1.pdf).
If there is an issue with the article you can report it here:
[https://www.army.mil/info/institution/publicAffairs/](https://www.army.mil/info/institution/publicAffairs/)
or [https://www.army.mil/contact](https://www.army.mil/contact)

The Army does actually do polls that soldiers fill out through one of the many
internal Army Enterprise Systems like most of the other DoD Military
components. Also with the amount of engineering and research that PEO-Solider
does it is very likely what you see is very true from the article.

The satire that you detect is more then likely the Army trying to appeal to
their larger younger enlisted/officer base. As the people doing the bulk of
the articles are new enlisted/officer soldiers.

------
ryanmarsh
_" We know for a fact through scientific research and polls that Soldiers
already love the 'PT' Belt," McDirkington said._

This must be satire, however it's on army.mil. The article frankly comes off
as very bizarre. Can anyone vouch for this?

------
troydavis
Datestamped April 1, ie, April Fools, but after seeing the watch screenshot, I
want a Drill Sergeant watchOS app.

